# Workout help



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Basically ive worked out for years, mostly dping the same stuff, chop and change afew things here and there.

Monday 20 minute hit workout for cardio and fat burning

Followed by 
3x10 press ups
3x10 diamond press ups
3x10 dips
3x10 chin ups
3x10 bicep curls , 32kg
3x10 hammer curls about 15kg each dumbell
3x10 shoulder press 32kg
3x10 skull crushers 32kg

Ill do this all friday aswell, wednesday is just hit workout

I have a decent physique, not big built just reasonably toned, wouldnt say i eat great. To be honest i only really do them for self motivation, a hobby and to keep fit.

Howver lately i have thought about trying to gain some size andmore definition, so should i be doing more weight but less of and doing more compoundezercises like, deadlift, squat , be ch press, i only workout at home, i dont go to the gym so have never really looked into things properly


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Your workout plan for a Bodyweight based circuit is good, and it's achieving exactly what I would expect given the nature of it - full body in a session.

If you would like to gain some size and shape then you can make some adjustments to your routine to achieve that. First off you will need to change your diet, there is no replacement for it. Right stuff in = right results out  if you haven't got it already download the My Fitness Pal app for your phone. You can then based off what you're looking to achieve monitor your macro intake and total calories each day. As long as it's calorie sparse, nutrient dense food and you're aiming for more than you eat now you will see differences in size and strength.

In terms of a training regime, if it's size you're after then training in the hypertrophy ranges of 4 x 10/12 reps with a weight that is only difficult towards the end of each set will do it. Focus on the time in which the weight moving downwards (time under tension) this is where most damage, or growth happens.

EXAMPLE - if you are doing a press up, as you are now when heading towards the floor control your weight for 4-5 seconds on the way down then rapidly push back up for one. Same principle for all of your exercises.

If you can get use of equipment to work on the big 3 - deadlifts, squats and bench press then I would recommend that also as these compound movements when used with time under tension will work wonders.

Finally work your body parts separately and they need volume to grow so complete 4 different exercises per body part per day.

EXAMPLE - BACK

Chins - 3 x 10 
Deads - 4 x 10 (always ensure you're warm before these)
Bent over rows - 4 x 12
Shrugs - 4 x 15

Try it for 12 weeks and see how you get on 

Hope that helps fella, just my thoughts on it but it's all factual  hope you make the gains you want and whatever you do, don't get disheartened - it will take time but be consistent and you'll see results!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Any other advice giys


----------

